# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Changing position of horizontal axis tick marks?

## Amphibia07

How do you change the position of horizontal axis tick marks in Excel 2007? 

I need the tickmarks and X axis labels to be displayed below the chart, like in the attachment. I figured out a way to move the axis labels, but can not find the same option for the tickmarks. By default, Excel places them in the middle but sometimes it would be nice to move them below the chart.

----------


## Andy Pope

Select the Y axis and set the Horizontal Axis crosses at: -999

----------


## NBVC

moved thread to Charting Forum  :Smilie:

----------


## Amphibia07

Perfect  :Smilie:  Thanks, Andy! I wonder why there is no Minimum Axis option by default. There is maximum axis option, but no minimum. I bet many more people want to put the tick marks on the bottom of the chart, than on the top.

On a same note, is there an option to stress the "0" gridline, like maybe changing the line width?

----------


## Andy Pope

You can not format an individual grid line. Normally you would add another series to draw the line.

In your case you can do both axis labeling and formatting by adding a dummy series.

Move the dummy series to the secondary axis.
Add secondary x axis.
Secondary value axis in reverse order forces labeling to bottom of chart.
remove label and ticks from primary x axis and format line as required.
remove formatting from dummy series

----------


## Amphibia07

Wow, thats a really neat trick. I wouldn't have thought to add dummy data on top of the chart purely for formatting purposes. Thank, will surely use a lot in the future.

----------

